# LETS TALK ABOUT BURBET



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

Iv never fished for Burbet witch is odd for me because I have a cabin on FL Gorge but I'm trying to get some info going to give it a try probably at the bash


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

GEAR: 1/8-3/8 Oz jig heads; glowling plastic bodies 3-4" long (tubes, twisters, maniacs, whatever). Jigging spoons with rattles and glow surfaces. Baits include worms, sucker, chub, carp. Smelly Jelly in crawfish or anchovie is good too.

PRESENTATION: Place baits within 12" of bottom. Vary your jigging from none to active, small hops to 12" hops til you find out what they want.

LOCATION: Find a mainlake, rocky point (secondary points way back in coves aren't as productive) that slopes rapidly into deep water (70-100'). I like to drill lots of holes around the point from 5' deep out to 40 or 60' deep. As the sun sets you should begin to find active fish in one or several of your holes. Follow the regs but you may fish up to 6 rods through the ice without a second pole permit.

Hope it helps and kill all those stinkin burbot.


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the Info I'm hopping to put a dent in the population


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

My brother wants me to come up and do the bash, I may have to give it a go. Good info fishnate, thanks.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

It can definately be a lot of fun fishing when the sun sets. Bring a friend, a tent, a heater, a good light and some snacks and you're set. Don't be afraid to move to a new point if the burbot aren't bighting. If they are around they are usually bighting. And remember to keep your glow charged and keep things quiet. These fish are up shallow and don't seem to like a lot of banging around from above.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

fishnate said:


> Follow the regs but you may fish up to 6 rods through the ice without a second pole permit.


A forum member PM'd me about this so I thought I would clarify it here.

The 6 pole rule is a new rule from 2010. On pages 22-23 (2011 guide book) under Flaming Gorge it states that while ice fishing a person may use up to 6 lines without a second pole permit. The anglers name must be attached to each line while fishing with them. Wyoming has had that rule for awhile now and Utah just adopted it last year exclusively for the Gorge. There have been a few goons try it on other waters around the Basin and they get a nice healthy fine for it. This is for the Gorge Only; through the ice only! It does not apply to open water fishing!


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

When is the burbot bash?


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

1/22 - 1/29


----------

